# Need a new prop for my 15ft alumacraft



## Avovoujr (May 29, 2013)

Bent my current prop on a big log today and wanna get a different prop now. I have 25hp 2stroke johnson on it and it's running running a 10.5x12 4 blade alum prop. 

It runs pretty good trimmed all the way in but it blows out with the smallest amount of trim. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Where is the cav plate in relation to bottom of hull?


----------



## Avovoujr (May 29, 2013)

Pretty darn close to flush with the hull


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

If it's to high it will/can do that....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

get it Cupped

you loose some speed but it is worth it


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Want to stay with a 4 blade? I like Turning Point Props for aluminum but they only sell 3 blades for your motor.


It should be cost effective to have a local prop shop fix the damage but if you want something new, I can understand that!


----------

